# Crested Gecko Water Help.



## Blackthrash (Oct 26, 2010)

This may seem like a stupid or paraniod question. But i mist my crested geckos cage with bottled water. On the lable it says you are ment to consume bottled water within 3 days of opening it.

I buy a 1.5L of bottle water once every few weeks and leave it on the top of my bearded dragons cage to get moderatly warm. However, is giving bottled water that has been open for roughly 2 weeks harmfull to my gecko?

Cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no. it's water, the label saying to drink it within 3 days is there to make you buy another bottle of water instead of drinking it on the fourth day.
milkshake is a different matter; as milk tastes rotten when it goes off, but i wouldn't recommend misting cresties (or anything) with milkshake.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

to be fair I have never bothered with bottled water for any lizards or snakes, not when I can walk into the bathroom and turn on a tap: victory:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Water from a storage tank in the loft will have lost most of the chemicals present that could possibly harm the reptile. So as above the bathroom is the best place to get fresh water.
Left in a warm environment water will attract living things like algae but should be just fine over the period you describe.
P


----------



## Soapie78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Meko said:


> no. it's water, the label saying to drink it within 3 days is there to make you buy another bottle of water instead of drinking it on the fourth day.
> milkshake is a different matter; as milk tastes rotten when it goes off, but i wouldn't recommend misting cresties (or anything) with milkshake.



:2thumb:Good advice!:2thumb:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

retri said:


> to be fair I have never bothered with bottled water for any lizards or snakes, not when I can walk into the bathroom and turn on a tap: victory:


 
Same, but i always let the tap run first so anything in the pipes has run through, then i have two old plastic milk bottles which i fill up & leave to stand, so i have one in use & one standing. 

Oh Meko, def wouldn`t put milkshake on anything either mate, too sticky to wash off.:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------

